# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  > Публичное бета-тестирование  >  Вывод сигнатур из базы в функцию SearchSign AVZ

## dsk88

Не получается вывести сигнатуры из базы в функцию *SearchSign.* Бьюсь уже второй день. Может быть использую не ту процедуру класса *TStringList?* Базовые процедуры Delphi не работают. 


```
var
SignBase : TStringList; 
MalwareCnt : integer; 
DelMalwareCnt : integer; 
DeleteMalware : boolean; 
ASign : string;
Procedure ScanFile(fname : string);

begin
SetStatusBarText(fname);
LoadFileToBuffer(fname);
SignBase := TStringList.Create;
ASign := SignBase.LoadFromFile('my_sign_base.txt');
if (SearchSign (ASign, 0, 0) >= 0) then begin
 AddToLog('Найден вредоносный файл = '+fname);
 inc(MalwareCnt);
if DeleteMalware then begin
  DeleteFile(fname);
  inc(DelMalwareCnt);
  FreeBuffer;
  SignBase.Free;
end;
end;
end;

Procedure ScanDir(dirname : string; scansubdir : boolean);
var
FS : TFileSearch;
begin
dirname := NormalDir(dirname);
FS := TFileSearch.Create(nil);
FS.FindFirst(dirname + '*.*');
while FS.Found do begin
if (FS.FileName <> '.')   and (FS.FileName <> '..') then
  if FS.IsDir and scansubdir then
   ScanDir(dirname + FS.FileName, scansubdir)
  else
   ScanFile(dirname + FS.FileName);
 FS.FindNext;
end;
FS.Free;
end;

begin
ActivateWatchDog(15*60);
SetupAVZ('UseQuarantine=Y');
DeleteMalware := false;
MalwareCnt := 0; DelMalwareCnt := 0;
SignBase := TStringList.Create;
SignBase.LoadFromFile('my_sign_base.txt');
AddToLog('База загружена, количество сигнатур = '+inttostr(SignBase.Count));
SearchRootkit(true, true);
AddToLog('Руткит запущен');
SearchKeylogger;
ScanDir('c:\', true);
AddToLog('Эвристическая проверка процессов, служб/драйверов, автозапуска, открытых портов и файла hosts. Ведение отчета redoct.htm.');
AddToLog('Идет проверка дисков.');
if DelMalwareCnt > 0 then begin
 SaveLog('scan_result.txt');
 SetAVZGuardStatus(true);
 BC_ImportALL;
 BC_Activate;
 ExecuteSysClean;
 RebootWindows(true);
end;
end.
```

Использовал пример скрипта с сайта AVZ, немного изменил.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

